

The debt closet: student debtors are looking a lot like indentured servants - karissa
http://karissamck.com/blog/2015/01/13/coming-out-of-the-debt-closet/

======
ivan_ah
Student debt is one of the instruments of the system. Think about it, what
would make young people willingly give up their life to go and become
salarypersons in the big corporations? Debt.

